# Anyone still got a Burton Canyon?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rpadc said:


> What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> I might be able to come up on a decent condition 2005 model, at the size I'm looking for to ride pow.
> 
> ...


You want that extra width.

Sounds like a mint board, to cut a swallow tail into.


TT


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> You want that extra width.


Really?

I wear a size 9 boot. I thought wides were for 10.5 and up. If the board is too wide for me to leverage my edges, won't it be hard to initiate turns (even in pow)?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rpadc said:


> Really?
> 
> I wear a size 9 boot. I thought wides were for 10.5 and up. If the board is too wide for me to leverage my edges, won't it be hard to initiate turns (even in pow)?


I wear a size 9 most of the time, with shrink tech, it's the size of an 8.

Most of the boards I ride are wides. I don't even like to touch normal width boards.

I'm a buck 65, ripped, I can toss around any board.
Once owned a Never Summer Legacy 174 WIDE & it was the old camber tank.
Not sayin' it was the best either, but it wasn't that bad.

You gotta cut a swallow tail into it, that's a must.

Other than that.
You're good to go.


TT


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> You gotta cut a swallow tail into it, that's a must.


Hate to digress my own thread, but...

I have no power tools and haven't done any woodworking since jr. high but I love DIY projects.

I've seen swallowtail talk on these forums and I was intrigued. Is there any end-to-end tutorial for cutting a board yourself? From designing the shape to what saw(s) to use, how to seal your board after you cut it, etc. I'd need one that starts from the beginning, not that skips the basics that more knowledgeable folk already know.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It honestly, is super easy.

There's tutorials in here.

I will give you ******* tutorial.

I did exactly this & it turned out mint.

Take a hard file folder it you have one, if not not big deal.
Whatever paper you find, fold it in half, cut out a shape, doesn't have to be a specific shape, but the less you cut off now the more you can take off later if you ddon't like it.

Tape to board & trace.
Drill a hole where the two sides meet in the middle, bottom of the V.
I just used an old beat up circular saw & plunged it right through on the long cut.
Then cut as close to the steel edge as you can, finish with a hack saw.

I just used a hand file & smoothed out the cut, sprayed it with some outdoor varithane a couple times.

Bob's your uncle.

Seriously, you can do this no problem.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Seriously, you can do this no problem.


When I find the perfect beater that wouldn't hurt my heart if I ruined it, I'll give it a shot.

I worry about water getting in where you cut it. Gotta seal it good.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Any idea what one should pay for a 2005 Canyon that's in decent shape? It still might be too wide but I'm going to meet the seller and put my boots on it to know for sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's worth whatever you want to pay for it.


----------



## prmurray2 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Anyone still looking for a Burton Canyon??*

I have a mint condition Canyon 162. I bought in brand new around 2005 and never used it until I went in 2013 and took 3 runs before hurting my shoulder. Board is completely mint with Solomon ratchet bindings. I had to replace the straps on the bindings when I finally took the board out of the bag and used it. Also would come with a 2 board bag.

I'm in Virginia Beach and work in Washington DC. I would prefer not to ship it. I can take pictures this weekend when I get back in town from work. Its black in color.

pretty sure this is what looks like


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

timmytard said:


> It honestly, is super easy.
> 
> There's tutorials in here.
> 
> ...


Beer first is a must. At least a six pack. It will make operating the power tools so much easier.


----------



## certeis (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm actually in the same boat, I have a chance to pick up a mint Burton Canyon from 2008 that looks great. I'm a boot size 11-12 and ~190lbs, so it seems great to have that extra width but i'm on the East coast so I am not sure how great it would be in our non-powder icy conditions. Any thoughts?


----------



## chrisg19 (Jan 4, 2012)

I still have an old Canyon laying around. If I remember correctly, the first year or two of the Canyon were the best years. It was basically a wider version of the Custom, with all the best features Burton offered at the time, SuperFly core, Sintered base etc. It was a really solid board. in later years it dropped down to more of an intermediate level board with lowered materials.

It was a really solid board, that could take a thrashing.


----------



## scuter (Feb 27, 2017)

I am still using my Canyon board after 10 years. Most of the time in Ontario but also in BC for some powder. I have had really good experience on this board for over 10 years....and I still don't know what my next board will be. I am over 6 feet tall and weight 220 Pounds. Size 12/13 and I love this board.
Any recommendation for a replacement?
Also what kind of benefits do you get from splitting the tail?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Izzy1999 (1 mo ago)

rpadc said:


> What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> I might be able to come up on a decent condition 2005 model, at the size I'm looking for to ride pow.
> 
> ...





rpadc said:


> What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> I might be able to come up on a decent condition 2005 model, at the size I'm looking for to ride pow.
> 
> ...


I have the burton canyon if you wanted to buy it


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Izzy1999 said:


> I have the burton canyon if you wanted to buy it


This thread is 5 years old,,,,


----------



## Izzy1999 (1 mo ago)

Lmao I was 14 and didn’t know snowboarding existed my bad 😭🤣


----------



## Dmaynard (29 d ago)

Since someone resurrected this thread, and I just joined the forum, I may as well say I just grabbed a 2000 Canyon 168 that's about two rides away from being brand new condition for $25, including some step-ins that I just sold, making my effective cost less than $0. Pretty stoked to give it a ride. 

I'm also curious why anyone would want to cut a swallowtail, but If I'm convinced it's a good idea, I might just do it eventually.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Dmaynard said:


> Since someone resurrected this thread, and I just joined the forum, I may as well say I just grabbed a 2000 Canyon 168 that's about two rides away from being brand new condition for $25, including some step-ins that I just sold, making my effective cost less than $0. Pretty stoked to give it a ride.
> 
> I'm also curious why anyone would want to cut a swallowtail, but If I'm convinced it's a good idea, I might just do it eventually.


First off, welcome. Hope you enjoy the community. Lot's of insight and knowledge to be gained here.

I will let others delve into the whole of swallowtails, but I would like to caution you about how aggressively you ride that Canyon. That deck is now 23 years old and who knows where it has been sitting. What I am worried about is the board being fully dried out and delaminating or worse, a binding pack pulling out of the board. Can you ride it, yes; but I would be cautious. A full out bombing run is not something I would recommend first time down the hill, if ever.


----------



## Dmaynard (29 d ago)

Oldman said:


> First off, welcome. Hope you enjoy the community. Lot's of insight and knowledge to be gained here.
> 
> I will let others delve into the whole of swallowtails, but I would like to caution you about how aggressively you ride that Canyon. That deck is now 23 years old and who knows where it has been sitting. What I am worried about is the board being fully dried out and delaminating or worse, a binding pack pulling out of the board. Can you ride it, yes; but I would be cautious. A full out bombing run is not something I would recommend first time down the hill, if ever.


Interesting points. Not something I would have considered given there were no 20+ year old boards around back then. The base is in great shape, surprisingly not dried out after sitting for likely a very long time, but yeah, bases aren't wood cores.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Oldman said:


> That deck is now 23 years old and who knows where it has been sitting. What I am worried about is the board being fully dried out and delaminating or worse, a binding pack pulling out of the board.


A wise and helpful warning for anyone buying used kit.

Is the concern here that anything beyond a certain age may be untrustworthy? Or is the danger of failure linked to potential prolonged storage somewhere with wide fluctuations in temperature and humidity, like a backyard shed.

Good learning opportunity from a resurrected zombie thread.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

rpadc said:


> A wise and helpful warning for anyone buying used kit.
> 
> Is the concern here that anything beyond a certain age may be untrustworthy? Or is the danger of failure linked to potential prolonged storage somewhere with wide fluctuations in temperature and humidity, like a backyard shed.
> 
> Good learning opportunity from a resurrected zombie thread.


Both, really. Most things these days are built at least partly with plastics and adhesives, both of which gradually evaporate off volatiles. That makes adhesives less adhesive and plastics more brittle.

In addition, wild temp and humidity fluctuations can speed up the evaporation or cause the wood core to absorb humidity (if exposed by a crack or small delam). It's slow, but if you're talking years and decades, it's probably enough.

Besides, isn't this a good excuse to buy more new equipment?


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Both, really. Most things these days are built at least partly with plastics and adhesives, both of which gradually evaporate off volatiles. That makes adhesives less adhesive and plastics more brittle.
> 
> Besides, isn't this a good excuse to buy more new equipment?


More sagacity for sure.

And I told myself that I am not allowed to buy something new until I can get more days out per season. These mid-Atlantic and Northeast conditions aren't helping me scratch the new gear itch. My main planks are getting some years on them at this point. Wouldn't mind demoting the daily driver to the rock board position.


----------

